# Alternative to sound bar. 300-600 budget



## ctchrisf (May 8, 2010)

Friends wife asked me to suggest an upgrade to their New TV's sound. 

Requirements are hi WAF (obviously) sound from TV and be able to stream music from iPhone / Ipad. 
she would like to be able to upgrade it down the road, maybe. 


So My thinking was simplest would be something like. 
Marshall Stanmore

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00GI26GPC/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A5W45QDYAHWB2

Or more traditional soundbar 
JBL L8
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00I5ODA4Q/ref=ox_sc_act_title_2?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A21759W3TJTNCB

But Pretty sure we can do better sound wise. 

Was thinking some bookshelfs like the Pioneer SP-BS22
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B008NCD2LG/ref=ox_sc_act_title_5?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER

Dayton Audio SUB-1000 
http://www.parts-express.com/dayton-audio-sub-1000-10-100-watt-powered-subwoofer--300-628


my problem is integrated amp. 
figure small form factor. And airplay. 
is there a Cheaper NAD 3020
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00EZB23LE/ref=ox_sc_act_title_4?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A2BN64FIXRU0CG

something sub @200? with airplay + optical input 

Nuforce DIA? 

hell a little class T amp would probably be enough power. 
Dayton Audio DTA-1 but how do you easily get TV and Iphone through it? 

I'm missing something. 

Compact easy to use stereo amplifier with two optical inputs. 


Any ideas?


----------

